# Espanha (Geral: Seguimento, Previsoes e Clima)



## Pek (28 Nov 2005 às 09:16)

Bueno, pues comienzo este tópic para todos aquellos que esteis interesados en opinar e informar sobre la meteo en España. Así no saturamos el foro de seguimiento específico de Portugal 

 Un abrazo


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2005 às 09:31)

Actualmente en Algete tenemos 2,1 ºC y la niebla vuelve a bajar de nuevo. La mínima de esta noche fue de - 0,4 ºC. Presión de 1010 hPa


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2005 às 09:33)

Situación actual en el pueblo más bonito de la Sierra   







 Situación en Cotos


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2005 às 10:30)

La mínima de hoy en capitales de provincia ha sido para Teruel: -3,2 ºC. Recordad que la temperatura es de las 7 por lo que todavía habrá bajado algo más.

 En cuanto a estaciones que refleja el INM en su web (valores finales. Alguna de las que se ofrece valores parciales cada hora no aparecen, incomprensiblemente, en el resultado final  ), la ganadora de hoy es Nestares (Cantabria, 850 msnm): -11,1 ºC. No está nada mal.  . Algunas fotos de Reinosa (localidad vecina a Nestares) de antesdeayer sábado 26. Cortesía del forero PapaHaydn






http://www.foto.epson.com/es/crea_foto.asp?idFoto=391037&idAlbum=53173&tamanio=5

 Con esas temperaturas la nevada va a aguantar muuuuuuucho


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2005 às 10:45)

Fijaos que pinta tan fantástica tiene ahora mismo el Puerto de Cotos   






 ¡Qué chulo!


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2005 às 15:36)

Acho que vamos ver muitas imagens de neve neste tópico nos próximos tempos   

Reinosa é das localidades (sem contar com aldeias pequenas) mais nevosas de Espanha né?


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2005 às 00:36)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Acho que vamos ver muitas imagens de neve neste tópico nos próximos tempos
> 
> Reinosa é das localidades (sem contar com aldeias pequenas) mais nevosas de Espanha né?



 Buf macho, te había respondido un tocho con fotos y todo pero se me ha quedado colgado el ordenador y no he podido mandártelo :cry:  :cry: . Mañana te lo vuelvo a escribir que me muero de sueño. En lineas generales te diría que es la ciudad de casi 15.000 habitantes o más más nivosa de España y me atrevería a decir que de muchas partes de Europa (en cantidades y metros de nieve, no de frío). No es una burrada, ya verás. Mañana te lo demuestro.
 Un anticipo. Nevada "normal" (hay muchas más grandes que ésta) de 130 cm hace dos años y 2 días después de la nevada. A ver cuantas de éstas caen en otras ciudades de Europa de ese tamaño. Pues aquí (en Reinosa) caen, por lo general, más de dos así al año. Y más pequeñas, ni te cuento.











Esta última es otra de ese mismo año

 Un abrazo. Hasta mañana


----------



## Fernando_ (6 Dez 2006 às 13:24)

Ola !  

Por fin ha vuelto la nieve por aquí, al menos ya podemos verla en las zonas de montaña...

Puerto de Somosierra (Madrid-Segovia), 1404 metros.






Sierra de Gredos (Ávila, vista norte), desde Navarredonda, unos 1.500 m., esta mañana






Comprimentos !


----------

